# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Minh Hằng mặt mộc vẫn xinh tươi

## myphamuc93

*Minh Hằng mặt mộc vẫn xinh tươi*
*Nữ diễn viên xinh đẹp của "Ngôi nhà hạnh phúc" tỏ ra rất tự tin ngay cả khi không một chút phấn son. Cô khoe gương mặt xinh xắn tự nhiên cùng cảm xúc khi vui vẻ lúc trầm lắng trên tàu.*


So với 2 năm về trước, Minh Hằng không tham gia bộ phim nào đình đám như _Ngôi nhà h__ạ__nh phúc_ hay _Nh__ữ__ng n__ụ__ hôn r__ự__c r__ỡ__._.. nhưng tên tuổi cô vẫn không ngừng hot. Cô đang là gương mặt quảng cáo được nhiều nhãn hàng cao cấp lựa chọn.

Vai diễn cá tính trong bộ phim _Đ__ố__i m__ặ__t_ giúp cô dành giải _N__ữ__ di__ễ__n viên xu__ấ__t s__ắ__c_nhưng đó cũng chính là áp lực khi lựa chọn những kịch bản phù hợp. Nhận được rất nhiều lời mời đóng phim nhưng Minh Hằng đã phải từ chối rất nhiều do chưa tìm thấy một vai diễn nào mới mẻ.

Đi đâu cô cũng mang theo chiếc laptop màu đỏ rất xinh để đọc tin tức. Minh Hằng cho hay dù bận đến đâu, đi diễn về muộn thì cô cũng phải lên mạng để đọc báo.
 
Mới đây cô dành thời gian đi du lịch ở nước ngoài khá lâu, cô thường đi tàu để ngắm cảnh và thư giãn bằng cách nghe nhạc.
Các tin khác:
game hay 
nhac hay 
giam beo nhanh nhat 
tin chuyen nhuong

----------

